# What soap mold do you use?



## NewAtThis (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello, everyone.  I'm sure this has been asked many times, but I just couldn't seem to find it!  So I hope it's ok that I'm asking it again.

I'm going to open a soap company in a few months, and I want to produce good quality, consistent bars in high quantities.  So I'm looking for a large mold (or multiple medium-size molds) that allow me to cut bars at a consistent size.  Or a mold and separate cutting jig.

What have you all have good experience with?  Silicone, wood, plastic?  I don't mind spending a little money on this, but I only want to spend it once, so I need to pick a good mold to begin with.  If you don't mind, please be specific with brand names and models.  If there's a mold that works well, I want to get that exact one.

Thank you for any guidance you can provide!
Steven.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't make large quantities but if I did, I would want a mold like whats in this video.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1GlTQhjp-Q[/ame]


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 18, 2015)

Take a look here: http://soapequipment.com/soapmolds/

They also have cutters for their larger blocks, to make loaves, and cutters to then cut the loaves. 

I'm not sure how much you plan to produce, but these should do for large production of handmade soap.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 18, 2015)

Obsidian and Dorymae, thank you, both!  I will investigate both of those options.  I want to produce around 40 bars per batch.  Thank you again!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 18, 2015)

NewAtThis said:


> I want to produce around 40 bars per batch.  Thank you again!



Another option if you want to produce large batches. They have a 25lb and 50lb large capacity mold. 
http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_5


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you, MarisaJenson!  Wow, that would make a lot of soap!  That's more than I need right now, but it's good to know that such things are out there.  Thank you again!


----------



## Derek (Jan 19, 2015)

I started out using a set of wooden molds I made myself.  Paper lining, easy because I also made a positive mold to wrap the paper around before inserting into regular mold.  Switched a few months ago to silicone molds in wire holders.
http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-558/Silicone-Soap-Mold--dsh-/Detail. I have the white molds and a recipe that makes four per batch.  I like the silicone a lot...  So much so that my lovely old molds became kindling!  Bought their soap cutter too and it works well for me.
Derek


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 19, 2015)

Personally I use 2 - 5lb wooden molds with silicone liners and 5 - 3 lb mold made of plastic ( like you can get at Michaels). Beyond that I have many silicone molds for individual bars.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd go with Ariane's larger batch molds, simply because I hate folding freezer paper..... [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6fjQDgpiy8[/ame] But trying to figure out how to wrangle that biiiiig pot full of soap batter does look at little daunting at my age! lol


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 4 log HPDE mold. I do have to put a sheet of parchment paper on the bottom and grease the dividers, but I don't have to fold and tape. I am seriously looking at buying the silicone molds at Essential Depot, though.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have 6- 5lb wooden log molds with silicone liners and 1-12 lb & 2-6 lb slab molds that I line with either freezer paper or quilters mylar and cut into logs and then slice into bars.


----------



## lillybella (Jan 19, 2015)

Obsidian really neat video! Thank you.

Any ideas where she got those white plastic trays in the video?


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you, everyone for these suggestions, especially for the suggestions with specific brand names.  It's great that I can know what you all have had good experiences with.  As I look at soap molds online, I'm surprised at how expensive the good ones are!  I guess the wood ones are cheaper.  Maybe I should start with those until my company starts making enough money to justify paying for a quality silicone mold.  Anyway, thank you again, and if anyone else would like to share what specific molds they use, please do!  There's so much variety in molds out there that it's good to hear your personal experiences and recommendations.  Thanks again!


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 19, 2015)

Derek, thank you for sharing the tip about folding the lining around a positive shape so that it can slide right down into the mold.  That's a huge time-saver.  Thank you!


----------



## maya (Jan 19, 2015)

When I upped my production size I made my own wooden molds, I still use them everyday. I should up my size again but I really like them.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, Maya.  Were there specific plans you used to make your own molds?  I made a smaller mold at first, and it was great, but then last weekend, I tried to make a bigger mold, but it didn't work out because the wood I got from the home improvement store wasn't quite straight.  The mold ended up being uneven.  Do you have any advice on how to build a nice, straight, even mold?

Thank you!


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, after much searching, I've decided(?) to buy this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/106438613/2-model-et-high-quality-hdpe-55-pound-18

The size is exactly what I need: 18” x 3.5” x 2.5”.  It's HDPE, and it's $69 (including shipping) for a pair of them.  It's sold by SoapMoldsByLucy, and it gets good reviews on Etsy.  But, sadly, SoapMoldsByLucy does not offer returns, so if I get a bad one, I might be stuck with it.  That's all the more reason to ask you all: what are your thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 20, 2015)

It has been said before but I'll say it again - I think that you should wait longer before selling. 

Look at your user name, for one thing! While many people have usernames that imply newly started soapers, you did make yours a few days ago. So a few days ago you are saying that you are new at this - do you know how your soap will be in one year? Do you have a bar that old for every recipe that you are looking to sell?


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you, Craig!  That's a great thing to think about.  I've been making soap for several months now and gotten good reviews from everyone who's tried it, and yes, by the time my company opens, I'll some one-year-old soap (or very close).  So why do you want to have one-year-old soap?

By the way, would you mind sharing what soap mold you use?

Thanks.
Steven.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keeping soap from each batch for a year in the beginning at least helps you to see if they (1) develop DOS (2) Do you still like the quality of hardness, lather  (3) Does the scent still stick and a multitude of other things.  I know when I look back as some of my first soaps (I still have some that are 4+ years old or so) I have come a long way in design, scent, and general appeal of my soaps.  My family and friends like my soaps when I first started but now they love them as I tweaked my recipes several times until I found the right ones for me and my customers.

As for molds, I use the 5 lb silicone liners from Brambleberry and my husband made log molds for them to fit into. They also sell the wood molds for the liners.   Another really nice mold are the ones from Nurture Soap Supplies.  I have 2 of her 7.5 lb molds and they are really great too.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 20, 2015)

NewAtThis said:


> Thank you, Craig! That's a great thing to think about. I've been making soap for several months now and gotten good reviews from everyone who's tried it, and yes, by the time my company opens, I'll some one-year-old soap (or very close). So why do you want to have one-year-old soap?


 
Because regardless of how long someone has been making soap (or even running a soaping company) you need to know each product and how it lasts/holds up over time.

So lets say that I have been making soap for a little over a year now.  If I then make a totally new recipe tomorrow, I can't be totally sure what it will be like in 2, 3, 6, 12 months and so on.  It might be very prone to DOS, or the additive might be too big and turn mouldy.  In other words, how would you feel if you made a new recipe, sold all but one bar and then saw 2 months later that your bar had gone bad?  Knowing that there might well be more out there sitting with customers who had a nice mouldy/rancid bar of soap?



NewAtThis said:


> By the way, would you mind sharing what soap mold you use?
> Thanks.
> Steven.


 
I use some home made ones - left over wood, so far from ideal, but work well enough for now.

I'm putting together plans to make some like the forcraftssake.com high cap moulds, with two cutters - one to turn the large block in to loaves, one to cut the loaves in to bars.

One thing with those 18" moulds is that, if you want to prevent gel or cpop, you might struggle to fit it in.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you, Shunt and Craig.  Wow, that's good information.  Thank you again and again!  So once you're established as a soap business, how do you introduce new products?  Do you make them and then wait a year before introducing them to the market?  I totally understand the reasoning behind observing a bar for a long period of time.  That makes total sense.

Thanks also for sharing specifics about the molds you use!  Sounds like you both have plenty of experience in that arena.

Thank you again!
Steven.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, thank you everyone for your help here.  I made the decision and bought the two 18" molds I mentioned above.  It just seems exactly like what I'm looking for, and I contacted the seller regarding the return policy.  I won't be able to return them if I simply have buyer's remorse after receiving them, and I'm fine with that.  The seller did, however, say that she will stand buy her product if it appears that there is a manufacturing defect or something missing from the package.  In that case, they'd exchange it.  I'm happy with that, and I think these will be excellent molds.  So I ordered them today and receive them the day after tomorrow.  Can't wait!

Thanks again to everyone!

Steven.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 20, 2015)

shunt2011 and Craig, thank you again for your advice.  I talked to my wife, and we've decided to change our plans regarding the opening of the company.  We will sell to family and friends that we trust for the remainder of this year, and then, provided all my old soaps still look and smell decent, we can open to the wider public at the start of 2016.  The more I thought about what you two said, the more convinced I became that it could be a big mistake to go to the general market too soon.  I would hate to have a quick success and then start seeing complaints roll in six months from now.  Also, this gives time for me to bring in another crop of luffas, which will also be a focal point of my company.  Not to mention that it gives me more time to get my business affairs in order (licensing, insurance, and such).  It's not the happiest decision ever, but it's an easy decision.

Thanks again.
Steven.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 21, 2015)

I can understand it's a hard one to make - in the meantime soap is still being made and that costs, of course. 

I am in an interesting position as we won't be in competition, which removes the possibility of me trying to keep others down for my own gain (not saying anyone here does, but we have been accused in the past)   

Happy soaping


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, Craig.  I heard the handmade soap scene is pretty cut-throat.    Just kidding.  I trust you all as experts, and I figure the advice you share is genuine.  Thanks again.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 21, 2015)

I am still curious, though.  While it makes sense to give my soap a year of observation before putting it up for sale, do you all really do this with each new recipe you try?  You make it and then wait a year before introducing it to your customers?

Thanks.
Steven.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2015)

NewAtThis said:


> shunt2011 and Craig, thank you again for your advice. I talked to my wife, and we've decided to change our plans regarding the opening of the company. We will sell to family and friends that we trust for the remainder of this year, and then, provided all my old soaps still look and smell decent, we can open to the wider public at the start of 2016. The more I thought about what you two said, the more convinced I became that it could be a big mistake to go to the general market too soon. I would hate to have a quick success and then start seeing complaints roll in six months from now. Also, this gives time for me to bring in another crop of luffas, which will also be a focal point of my company. Not to mention that it gives me more time to get my business affairs in order (licensing, insurance, and such). It's not the happiest decision ever, but it's an easy decision.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Steven.


 
it's difficult when you find a passion and want to jump in both feet into it.  However, you'll be amazed at how much you learn over the year.  Once you find your recipes (most of us have several) then you can test and know how they are. You can also work on other products if that is what you plan to do.  I myself do lip balm, body butter, sugar scrub.  I think you get the idea.  Work on your business plan, your website domain, license, tax id, insurance etc...there is so much involved in starting up the business.  Even if you start small and build from there.   It's so worth it.   Good Luck to you and keep asking questions and participating in the forum.  You will learn so much from all these folks.  I certainly have learned and still learn from them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 22, 2015)

NewAtThis said:


> I am still curious, though.  While it makes sense to give my soap a year of observation before putting it up for sale, do you all really do this with each new recipe you try?  You make it and then wait a year before introducing it to your customers?
> 
> Thanks.
> Steven.




Depending on the change - if I change the co from 17 to 16% and put the rest in lard (change 50 to 51%) , I would only need to see how the cured soap feels as it is not a . I've i add rbo as a major ingredient, I might well want to hold on to it to see how it behaves before unleashing it.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 22, 2015)

NewAtThis said:


> I am still curious, though.  While it makes sense to give my soap a year of observation before putting it up for sale, do you all really do this with each new recipe you try?  You make it and then wait a year before introducing it to your customers?
> 
> Thanks.
> Steven.



It depends on the recipe but for the most part I wait a minimum of 8 months. For example thanks to the awesome shaving dudes on the forum I have been making shaving soaps. It is a new area for me and my first one was made in July of last year. I have tweaked that recipe several times and have come to a recipe I am happy with in October. That batch is currently being tested by my circle of testers. (I have supplied them all with shaving brushes. )So far so good but it is still early days. If I don't do anymore tweaking I will probably begin offering it in my line in August.  Understand this is a shaving soap, I don't expect DOS to be a problem, nor is there any reason this should "go bad". However I need to know long term how this soap will behave on a man's face using it on a regular basis. Will it start to dry their face out?  Will any other problems arise like irritation?  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## NewAtThis (Jan 22, 2015)

Craig and Dorymae, thank you much for the good explanations and examples!  It will be interesting to see what happens to my soap over the next several months.  Thanks again for all your help.

Steven.


----------

